# Do you love your kitty ... too much?



## izzy's slave (Oct 18, 2014)

I have to admit, being a guy who lives alone, that having Izzy to welcome me home from work is a lovely break daily from tedium. She's a people cat, in that she follows me all round the house, curious to see what Dads up to. At night she curls up on the foot of the bed, and is there blinking when I open the curtains.

She loves her scratching brush. Really really loves it. The 'scratching place' is the living room table, which is ideal for her; it leads to all other rooms in the house, and anytime I pass through she bounces on the table and lays down expecting, and usually getting, a brushing. Not dumb are they kitties?

Now what I'm a bit afraid of. I love her to bits. Teeny tiny puss bits. I've always been a pet person, and had a pooch years ago, who I had to pass on to my parents when my ex and I split up. It broke my heart when Penny dog died. Over 20 years later, and I fear me and Iz are bonding that strongly again. What will I do if she dies?

Edit : Unless the grim reaper has other plans, I'll outlive Iz. She's 6.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's lovely that you have such a strong bond. Enjoy it.


----------



## burt (Jun 2, 2014)

Youll go crazy like me, im also a single male 38 years of age and my almost 16 year old smokey passed on feb 1st.

I was also beyond bonded to him and when he passed I dropped 30 pounds of fat and had a hard time functioning for over a month. 

You have a long way to go with your cat so I wouldnt even think of it period. In my mind Smokey was going to live forever, you should adopt the same thinking..


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Just keep on loving "Izzy" to bits. Why withhold it? Yes, it's a sad truth that most owners outlive their pets, and it's a hard wrench when they die either because of old age or some disease. Often pet bonds are stronger than with people, so the grief one experiences is real and wrenching and depending on the person it can take quite a while to mourn the loss. Having another cat or getting another one fairly soon after an old one passes does lessen the grief to some extent, especially if it's a kitten as it's difficult to feel sad with a frolicking, mischievous and adorable kitty bouncing around. I've always been a pet person....always had some kind of pet from an early age (dogs, cats, rabbits, budgies, fish, gerbils, turtle, horse) and only during my university years and early years of establishing a career, marriage and early toddler years I didn't have a pet. Since then I've had a dog and cats and couldn't be without a pet. They give you so much in return for the love you lavish on them. I truly believe that Love whether from a person or pet never dies and that we will see our old pets again in the spiritual world. This is something I look forward to. I don't believe that bond is broken.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Catloverami exactly feels the way I do about this. I recently lost a cat, Sabrina, and I was a mess. For a brief time I said I wasn't going to get anymore cats because their death destroys me. Then I opened my home to Amelia, a sweet and naughty kitten. I decided that the loving bond that they forge during their brief life outweighs the grief upon losing them. Amelia by no means replaces Sabrina, but she gives me a positive focus and she makes me smile once again. I wish I could find a man like you to date! I haven't had luck meeting men who appreciate my bonds with my pets.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Every time one of our animals died my late mother used to say, "We're the wrong people to have animals!" 

This was truly down to our grief - BUT we always adopted others. My sister and I always said in response - "For us it is wrong because we hurt so much but for them we are the right people because we have given them so much."

She never stopped loving the old ones but never failed to love the new ones. Some of her "babies" outlived her but when it was time for them to reach the Rainbow Bridge I'm sure sure she would have been there for all of them - except Trixie (cat) and Honey (horse) when my father would have pushed her out of the way! 

PLEASE, PLEASE don't stop taking darlings into your life!

they are quirky individuals and must be loved as such. Never try to get a replacement but always get a new darling.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Adopt a cat in need now. What saved me was that I adopted another 3 after I got Prince, just because these 3 were in need, so when my Prince died I was forced to function for the others. It's now been 2 years since Prince left for the Bridge, and I still have hard moments. But most of the time I'm too busy.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i never used to believe in the saying, _*"It is better to have loved then lost, then never to have loved at all." *_ But that was before i fell in love with a cat!!! Never had a dog or cat for the first 43 years of my life and had NO idea what i was missing. Thought it was good not to be "tied down" to an animal at home. figured i was free. i could travel, go out at night, not worry about vet vists, etc... All of that and more is part of my life now and i wouldn't have it any other way.  No travel or night out could even come close to the love i feel for my cat now. yeah, OK, i get sudden urges to run off to Hawaii or Vegas or Disney World while I'm doing the dishes or brushing my Angel at least once a month, but STILL! ha ha! nah, travel can wait. Angel can't.

enjoy every second you have with Izzy while you can. don't let the fear of losing her stop you from having that special bond. you want to live life without regrets, so milk it for all it's worth! hugs and kisses to you and Izzy!


----------

